# Synchronisation ITunes



## soulau (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai téléchargé plusieurs documents, photos, livres, directement avec Safari depuis mon IPad.

J'ai remarqué qu'en synchronisant avec ITunes, ces documents étaient effacés de mon IPad.

Comment éviter cela ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Février 2013)

@soulau, "Transférer les achats"...


----------

